# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  اعرف شخصيتك الرومانسيه من اول حرف في اسمك ..

## بيسان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (a) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (b) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. 
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. 
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (c) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية. تفتقد إلي علاقة حميمة وقرب الحبيب وتميل دائماً إلي جعل العلاقات العاطفية تأخد شكل جادي ورسمي. 
تنظر إلي حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق. 
يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلي أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلي شخص يحبك أو بالأحري يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتي تحقق ذلك. خبير في التحكم في رغاباتك ويمكن ان تعيش سعيداً بدونها. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (d) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة . فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة . 
طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. متحرر في تصرفاتك لكن بوعي. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (e) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه. فأنت تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب. تكره التنافر والتمزق ولذلك فإنك تستمتع بالمناقشات الجادة حين بعد حين لإثارة المواضيع والأمور. 
التحدي مهم جداً لك. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم. 
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (g) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه من الصعب إرضائك تبحث عن الكمال داخل نفسك وداخل حبيبك. تستجيب إلي حبيب يعادلك في الفكر والعقلانية إن لم يكن يفوقك وفي نفس الوقت يعزز من ثقتك بنفسك. 
إنك حساس وتعرف كيف تصل إلي ذروة الأحساس والإثارة لأنك بطبعك مدقق وموسوس. نشيط للغاية ولا تحس بالإرهاق ولا بالتعب أبداً . بالنسبة لك واجباتك ومسئولياتك تحتل المكانة الأولي في حياتك فبل أي شئ أخر. ولهذا فقد يكون من الصعب عليك التقرب عاطفياً ممن حولك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (i) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج بشدة إلي أن تحب وتُحب وأن يقدر حبك من الطرف الأخر. تتمتع بالرفاهية والأحساس. 
تهوي التطلع والبحث. تبحث عن الحبيب الذي يعرف كيف يسعدك حسياً ومادياً ومعنوياً. مملول بطبعك تهوي التغيير وخوض التجارب الجديدة من حين لآخر. 
علاقاتك الرسمية لا تطيل في الغالب حيث أنك نوعاً ما غير ملتزم وذلك لأنك تضل غالباًَ طريقك. لا يعد الأخلاص من سماتك الواضحة إلا أنك مخلص. تهوي الأحاسيس المادية بشكل شره. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (j) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك. 
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (l) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك رومانسي الطبع تنجذب إلي فتنة الحب وسحره. شريك حياتك هو ذو أهمية عظيمة لديك. لديك قاموس الحب الخاص بك وتقبل بالمغامرات الجديدة وتحب المجازفة . تحب في شريك حياتك أن يتمتع بقدر كبير من الذكاء العقلي وإلا ستجد أنه من الصعب عليك إستمرار العلاقة. تحتاج إلي الحب وتموت شوقاً لمعرفة هل حبك مقدر من الطرف الثاني أم لا ؟. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب. 
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف n) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (o) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تميل جداً إلي المشاركة في النشاطات الترفيهية ولكنك كتوم وخجول في إعلان رغباتك. تستطيع أن توجه طاقاتك في صنع الثروة أو صنع المجد. بمقدروك أن تظل عازباً لفترات من الزمن. تتمتع بالطابع العاطفي والحنون والمشفق ، وترغب أن يتمتع حبيبك بنفس المميزات. بالنسبة لك فأن الحب عمل جادي يتطلب قوة وتنوع وأنت علي إستعداد لتجربة أي شئ أو أي شخص. أحياناً يتغلب علي عواطفك طابع التملك ومن هنا لزم عليك مراجعة عواطفك من حين لآخر. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (p) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك شخص مدرك وشاعر بآداب مجتمعك. لاتجرأ علي التفكير في القيام بتصرف يمكن له أن يؤذي صورتك أو سمعتك. ترغب في شريك حياة يهتم بمظهره ووسيم ولكن يكون ذكي في الوقت نفسه. وعلي نحو كبير من الغرابة فيمكن أن تعتبر حبيبك هو عدوك بفعل مشاجرة كبيرة . تعطي لنفسك الحرية المطلقة في إنهاء العلاقات. لديك إستعداد لخوض التجارب والمغامرات والإبداع في التعامل مع المواقف. إجتماعي جداً وحساس جداً تتمتع بالغزل وإرضاء رغباتك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (q) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي إثارة ونشاط ثابيتين. تتمتع بطاقة حركية هائلة والتي بسببها لن يتمكن الكثيرمن الأشخاص ملاحقتك. تتمتع بالطابع الحماسي في الحب وتبدو أنك تنجذب إلي من حولك بسبب أخلاقهم ومبادئهم. تحتاج حتي تستمر في حياتك إلي حوارات الحب والزهور والقلوب والرومانسية . 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (r) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل. 
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك. 
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء. 
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير. 
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة. 
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك. 
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز

----------


## بيسان

يتبع للموضوع

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (t) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك مرهف الأحاسيس وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. ريادي بطبعك. تتكشف شخصيتك بالموسيقي والأضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية. خيالي وحالم تصاب بالحب وتشفي منه سريعاً. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فـأنت رومانسي ومثالي ومرهف الأحاسيس. تشعر بمتعة عندما تثار مشاعرك وأحاسيسك . لديك المقدرة علي علي جعل أي علاقة تريدها أنت أن تستمرو أن تلائم ما في أحلامك ومخيلتك . عزيمتك قوية ومصر علي أحلامك وعلي الرغم من أنك لا تستطيع التعبير بشكل جيد عن نفسك إلا أنك مغازل بارع. لديك أسلوبك الخاص في الحياة وفي إدارة الأشياء فلا تحب تغيره. متمسك برأيك بشكل قوي وهذا لايعد بالشئ الجيد دائما حيث أن التغيير يفتح مجال لخلق فرص جديدة. لا تهتم بنصائح الآخرين ولكن يمكن لنصائحهم أن تنقذ حياتك فلا تستهتر بها. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (u) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنه يغلب عليك الطابع الحماسي. تكون في قمة السعادة عندما تحب. وعندما يكون قلبك خالي فأنت تحب لأجل الحب ومع ذلك لا تكف عن البحث عن شخص تحبه و تعشقه. فمن وجه نظرك أن الحب والرومانسية ما هو إلا تحدي. دائم الحاجة إلي مغامرة جديدة وإحساس بالحماس متجدد لأنك تشعر بالحرية المطلقة. تستمتع بمهاداة الأصدقاء والأقارب والأحباء . مهتم بمظهرك وتحب أن تكون أنيق. تحب إيثارمشاعر الآخرين علي مشاعرك الشخصية. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (v) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي الحرية والحماسة. غير متسرع فتستطيع الإنتظار حتي تتعرف جيداً علي الشخص الذي سترتبط به قبل أية وعود أو إلتزامات. المشاعر الحسية عندك مهمة. تريد أن تتعمق في رأس الشخص الذي أنت مرتبط به حتي تعرف ما هي نقط قوته وضعفه وكيف تكسبه إليك. تنجذب بطبيعتك إلي الشخصيات الغربية الأطوار. لا تلتفت إلي عامل السن فأنت لا تهتم به. لديك حضور قوي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالخطر أو الخوف أوالقلق والحيرة. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (w) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك فخور جداً بنفسك ، حكيم في قراراتك إلا أنك لا تتقبل كلمة ( لا ) عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. دعمك النفسي نابع من داخلك فلذاتك أهمية كبري لدفعك إلي الأمام. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي والمثالي ، بالرغم من حكمتك إلا أنك لاتستطيع أن تري المحبوب والمحبوب فقط علي طبيعته لكن مع باقي الأشخاص فبإمكانك أن تري حقيقتهم. عندما تحب فأنت تتعلق بشدة بمحبوبك وتنخرط كلياً في الحب. لا تبخل علي محبوبك بشئ ابداً فمن وجه نظرك أن لا شئ غالي علي حبيبك. تجيد ألعيب الحب و مفاجئاته. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (x) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك تحتاج بإستمرار إلي أن تعيش في إثارة فأنت بطبعك ملمول. لديك القدرة علي أن تستمر في اكثر من علاقة في آن واحد بسهولة. لا تسطيع أن تكف عن التفكير فأنت موهوب وبارع فبإمكانك أن تقوم بعملين في نفس الوقت. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف y: 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك. فإن لم تستطع أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل. علاقاتك العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها. سريع الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح والإثارة. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

منقول

----------


## بحر الشوق

يسلمو اخيه بيسان 
على الحروف الي من ذهب
وهذا ليس بالجديد عليك
اخيه جزاك الله الف خير
ونحن بنتظار جديدك دائماً


اسمي يبدأبحرف : (a) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني. 


تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## بيسان

الله يسلمك 

مشكور اخي على المرررور

والله يعطيك العااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## القمره

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب. 
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. 
تسلمي أختي  بيسان على الموضوع الحلو ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## المستجير

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل. 
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك. 
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء. 
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير. 
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة. 
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك. 
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........

الاخت بيسان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسلم يدينك على نقل المعلومه الطيبه جزاك الله خير 
ولو ان بعض الصفات التى كتبت امام حرفى احيانا تخوفنى رغم اننى لااعتقد بها اعتقادا جازماً

----------


## توأم الفرح

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (a) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني. 


مشكورة يادكتورة بيسان على المشاركة بصراحة هذي هيه شخصيتي الحقيقية ولو انه في بعض الاختلافات 

لكن الاغلب هو الصحيح ...

دمتي بحفظ المولى ورعايته ..

أختك ..

توم

----------


## بنوتة توتة

بيسانو حبيبتي وين حرفي  |170|  |170|
لكن..
مشكورة ويعطيش ربي العافية

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 

الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه خيتو,, 
  لؤلؤة البحــر,

----------


## فاتنة القطيف

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 
تسلمي اختي بيسان على المعلومات الجميله
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بيسان

اهلين مشكووووورين على الردودكم الحلوه

قد انرتم صفحتي بمرررررررررررروركم 


اختي بنوته 

حرفش مووجود

وهذا هو يطلع وجه سمايل بس هو حرف f


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف :  
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة.

----------


## ahmed

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (a) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووور اخوي أحمد على المررررررررررور

والله يعطيك العاافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## My tears

*>> أعـرف شخصيتـك الرومنسيـه من أول حـرف في إسـمـك <<*

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( a A )
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد ..* *ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور .. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك .. بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب , مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ، وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم .. وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر .. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك .. إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.. 


/
\
/
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (Bb) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية .. تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك.. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك.. خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب .. صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه .. تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك .. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً .. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات ..*
*/
\
/ 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( cC) 

**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية .. تفتقد إلي علاقة حميمة وقرب الحبيب وتميل دائماً إلي جعل العلاقات العاطفية تأخد شكل جادي ورسمي .. تنظر إلي حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق .. يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلي أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلي شخص يحبك أو بالأحري يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتي تحقق ذلك .. خبير في التحكم في رغاباتك ويمكن ان تعيش سعيداً بدونها ..*
*/
\
/ 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (dD )
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة .. وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم .. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة .. فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة .. طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة .. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك .. متحرر في تصرفاتك لكن بوعي. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك ..*
*/
\
/ 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (eE) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه .. فأنت تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب.. تكره التنافر والتمزق ولذلك فإنك تستمتع بالمناقشات الجادة حين بعد حين لإثارة المواضيع والأمور.. التحدي مهم جداً لك .. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود .. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم ..*
*/
\
/ 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (fF) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه .. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان .. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق .. فأنت خلفت للرومانسية .. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية .. تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك..*

*/*
*\*
*/* *
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (gG) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه من الصعب إرضائك تبحث عن الكمال داخل نفسك وداخل حبيبك .. تستجيب إلي حبيب يعادلك في الفكر والعقلانية إن لم يكن يفوقك وفي نفس الوقت يعزز من ثقتك بنفسك .. إنك حساس وتعرف كيف تصل إلي ذروة الأحساس والإثارة لأنك بطبعك مدقق وموسوس .. نشيط للغاية ولا تحس بالإرهاق ولا بالتعب أبداً .. بالنسبة لك واجباتك ومسئولياتك تحتل المكانة الأولي في حياتك فبل أي شئ أخر .. ولهذا فقد يكون من الصعب عليك التقرب عاطفياً ممن حولك ..*
*/
\
/ 
**هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (hH) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه .. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له .. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي .. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك .. تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور .. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك .. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك .. لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك .. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات .. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة ..*
*/
\
/ 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( i I )
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج بشدة إلي أن تحب وتُحب وأن يقدر حبك من الطرف الأخر .. تتمتع بالرفاهية والأحساس .. تهوي التطلع والبحث.. تبحث عن الحبيب الذي يعرف كيف يسعدك حسياً ومادياً ومعنوياً.. مملول بطبعك تهوي التغيير وخوض التجارب الجديدة من حين لآخر.. علاقاتك الرسمية لا تطيل في الغالب حيث أنك نوعاً ما غير ملتزم وذلك لأنك تضل غالباًَ طريقك .. لا يعد الأخلاص من سماتك الواضحة إلا أنك مخلص .. تهوي الأحاسيس المادية بشكل شره ..*

*/*
*\*
*/**
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( j J ) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية .. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك .. ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك .. وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك .. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة .. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب ..* 

*/*
*\*
*/**>>*

----------


## My tears

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (kK)* 
*يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول .. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك.. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير .. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً.. لاتعبث مع من حولك .. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب.. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك .. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز..*
*/
\
/ 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (lL) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك رومانسي الطبع تنجذب إلي فتنة الحب وسحره .. شريك حياتك هو ذو أهمية عظيمة لديك .. لديك قاموس الحب الخاص بك وتقبل بالمغامرات الجديدة وتحب المجازفة .. تحب في شريك حياتك أن يتمتع بقدر كبير من الذكاء العقلي وإلا ستجد أنه من الصعب عليك إستمرار العلاقة .. تحتاج إلي الحب وتموت شوقاً لمعرفة هل حبك مقدر من الطرف الثاني أم لا ؟ ..*
*/
\
/ 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (mM) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع.. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة .. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم .. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة .. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب .. من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما .. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك .. لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء .. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي.. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر.. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة..*
*/
\
/ 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف (nN) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي .. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك .. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس .. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية .. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب .. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك .. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها .. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك ..*

*/*
*\*
*/* *
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (oO) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تميل جداً إلي المشاركة في النشاطات الترفيهية ولكنك كتوم وخجول في إعلان رغباتك .. تستطيع أن توجه طاقاتك في صنع الثروة أو صنع المجد .. بمقدروك أن تظل عازباً لفترات من الزمن .. تتمتع بالطابع العاطفي والحنون والمشفق ، وترغب أن يتمتع حبيبك بنفس المميزات .. بالنسبة لك فأن الحب عمل جادي يتطلب قوة وتنوع وأنت علي إستعداد لتجربة أي شئ أو أي شخص .. أحياناً يتغلب علي عواطفك طابع التملك ومن هنا لزم عليك مراجعة عواطفك من حين لآخر ..*
*/
\
/ 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (pP) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك شخص مدرك وشاعر بآداب مجتمعك .. لاتجرأ علي التفكير في القيام بتصرف يمكن له أن يؤذي صورتك أو سمعتك .. ترغب في شريك حياة يهتم بمظهره ووسيم ولكن يكون ذكي في الوقت نفسه .. وعلي نحو كبير من الغرابة فيمكن أن تعتبر حبيبك هو عدوك بفعل مشاجرة كبيرة .. تعطي لنفسك الحرية المطلقة في إنهاء العلاقات.. لديك إستعداد لخوض التجارب والمغامرات والإبداع في التعامل مع المواقف .. إجتماعي جداً وحساس جداً تتمتع بالغزل وإرضاء رغباتك ..*

*/*
*\*
*/* *
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (qQ) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي إثارة ونشاط ثابيتين .. تتمتع بطاقة حركية هائلة والتي بسببها لن يتمكن الكثيرمن الأشخاص ملاحقتك .. تتمتع بالطابع الحماسي في الحب وتبدو أنك تنجذب إلي من حولك بسبب أخلاقهم ومبادئهم.. تحتاج حتي تستمر في حياتك إلي حوارات الحب والزهور والقلوب والرومانسية ..*

*/*
*\*
*/* *
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (rR) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك .. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية .. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة.. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي .. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك.. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً..*
*/
\
/

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s S )
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل..علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك.. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء.. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك.. تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء .. تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض .. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي .. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة .. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير .. تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة .. تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث .. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك .. يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات .. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص .. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز ..*
*/
\
/ 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (tT) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك مرهف الأحاسيس وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي .. ريادي بطبعك .. تتكشف شخصيتك بالموسيقي والأضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية .. خيالي وحالم تصاب بالحب وتشفي منه سريعاً .. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فـأنت رومانسي ومثالي ومرهف الأحاسيس .. تشعر بمتعة عندما تثار مشاعرك وأحاسيسك .. لديك المقدرة علي علي جعل أي علاقة تريدها أنت أن تستمرو أن تلائم ما في أحلامك ومخيلتك .. عزيمتك قوية ومصر علي أحلامك وعلي الرغم من أنك لا تستطيع التعبير بشكل جيد عن نفسك إلا أنك مغازل بارع .. لديك أسلوبك الخاص في الحياة وفي إدارة الأشياء فلا تحب تغيره .. متمسك برأيك بشكل قوي وهذا لايعد بالشئ الجيد دائما حيث أن التغيير يفتح مجال لخلق فرص جديدة.. لا تهتم بنصائح الآخرين ولكن يمكن لنصائحهم أن تنقذ حياتك فلا تستهتر بها ..*

*/*
*\*
*/* *>> *

----------


## My tears

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (u U )
*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنه يغلب عليك الطابع الحماسي .. تكون في قمة السعادة عندما تحب .. وعندما يكون قلبك خالي فأنت تحب لأجل الحب ومع ذلك لا تكف عن البحث عن شخص تحبه و تعشقه .. فمن وجه نظرك أن الحب والرومانسية ما هو إلا تحدي .. دائم الحاجة إلي مغامرة جديدة وإحساس بالحماس متجدد لأنك تشعر بالحرية المطلقة .. تستمتع بمهاداة الأصدقاء والأقارب والأحباء .. مهتم بمظهرك وتحب أن تكون أنيق .. تحب إيثارمشاعر الآخرين علي مشاعرك الشخصية ..* 
*/*
*\*
*/* *
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (v V) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي الحرية والحماسة .. غير متسرع فتستطيع الإنتظار حتي تتعرف جيداً علي الشخص الذي سترتبط به قبل أية وعود أو إلتزامات .. المشاعر الحسية عندك مهمة .. تريد أن تتعمق في رأس الشخص الذي أنت مرتبط به حتي تعرف ما هي نقط قوته وضعفه وكيف تكسبه إليك .. تنجذب بطبيعتك إلي الشخصيات الغربية الأطوار .. لا تلتفت إلي عامل السن فأنت لا تهتم به.. لديك حضور قوي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالخطر أو الخوف أوالقلق والحيرة..*

*/*
*\*
*/**
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (w W) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك فخور جداً بنفسك ، حكيم في قراراتك إلا أنك لا تتقبل كلمة ( لا ) عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب .. دعمك النفسي نابع من داخلك فلذاتك أهمية كبري لدفعك إلي الأمام. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي والمثالي ، بالرغم من حكمتك إلا أنك لاتستطيع أن تري المحبوب والمحبوب فقط علي طبيعته لكن مع باقي الأشخاص فبإمكانك أن تري حقيقتهم.. عندما تحب فأنت تتعلق بشدة بمحبوبك وتنخرط كلياً في الحب.. لا تبخل علي محبوبك بشئ ابداً فمن وجه نظرك أن لا شئ غالي علي حبيبك.. تجيد ألعيب الحب و مفاجئاته..*
*/
\
/* *
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( x X )
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك تحتاج بإستمرار إلي أن تعيش في إثارة فأنت بطبعك ملمول .. لديك القدرة علي أن تستمر في اكثر من علاقة في آن واحد بسهولة .. لا تسطيع أن تكف عن التفكير فأنت موهوب وبارع فبإمكانك أن تقوم بعملين في نفس الوقت ..*

*/*
*\*
*/* *
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف: ( Y y )
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك..فإن لم تستطع أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل .. علاقاتك العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها .. سريع الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية .. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح والإثارة .. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك ..*

*/*
*\*
*/* *
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (zZ) 
**يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة .. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك.. فأنت ترى نفسك بمثابة المنقذ ..**/
\
/
* 


*>> منــقــول <<* 
*..حتى لا يزعل علينـا أخونـا بحر الشوق   ..* 
*ولكــن متعـوب عليــه  .. لأني عدت تنسيق الموضوع لأنه كـان مبهدل  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..* *
*

----------


## بحر الشوق

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( a A )
*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد ..* *ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور .. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك .. بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب , مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ، وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم .. وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر .. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك .. إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني*

يعطيك الف عافية اختي دموعي على المجهول
المبذول و الله ابارك فيش ولا زعل ولاشي لان
اتو مو مقصرين ولكي تحياتي.




تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## قلبي حسيني

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( a A )
*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد ..* *ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور .. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك .. بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب , مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ، وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم .. وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر .. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك .. إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.. 
*

*مشكـــــــورة يا غالية ع النقلة الحلوة*

*تحياتي لج*

*اختج*
*قلبي حسيني
*

----------


## My tears

*الله يعافيك ويخليك أخونــا بحر الشوق  ..*
*وما ننحرم من هالتواجد ومن هالتعقيـب يارب  ..*

*.. قلبي حسيني ..*
*حياك الله .. والشكر لك على التعقيـب   ..* 

*وربي يسلمكـم ويخليكـم ..* 
*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكووور الموضووووع جددداجميل

----------


## My tears

*العفوو خيه زهرة القطيف .. وجودك أجمـل  ..* 
*وتسلمي على التعقيب  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..
*

----------


## **ملاك الروح**

مشكور وايد..

اغلبه صج..

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (zZ) 
*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة .. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك.. فأنت ترى نفسك بمثابة المنقذ ..*

*احم احم* 

*يسلمووووو خيه وربي يعطيش العافيه*

----------


## My tears

* .. ملاك الروح .. الشكر لك على التعقيب  ..*
* .. الولاء الفاطمي .. الله يسلمش ويحفظش .. والله يعافيش   ..*

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*مشكورة خيتو على الموضوع الحلو..*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافية..*
*إيلاف..*

----------


## ابو طارق

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (mM) 


*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع.. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة .. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم .. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة .. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب .. من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما .. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك .. لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء .. يتغلب عليك الطابع (الأناني) (ابدا ) فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب،( مستحيل أن تعطي..) رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر.. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة..*

*اعتبر نفسي من المضحيين في سبيل عائلتي وكثيرا ما اعطي وقليلا ما أخذ*

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع والله يوفقك

----------


## My tears

*يسلمك ربي خيوو محمود  ..* 
*أهم شي الأغلبية لابقه عليك ..*
*ربي يحميـك ويحفظـك إلى عائلتـك  ..* 

*عاشقه الامام علي عليه السلام ..* 
*الشكر لك خيه على التعقيب  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( j J ) 

*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية .. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك .. ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك .. وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك .. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة .. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب ..* 

*/*
*\*
*/*

*يسلموا My tears على هالموضوع ..*

*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه ..*

*ومشكورة وماتقصري ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب ..*

*أخــــاكِ ..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## الموهوب

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( a A )
*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد ..* *ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور .. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك .. بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب , مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ، وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم .. وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر .. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك .. إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع*
*فأنك أناني.. هذه مشكلة اختي فأنا لست اناني* 
يعطيك الف عافية اختي على الموضوع

----------


## My tears

*الله يسلمك خيوو أمير العاشقين ..* 
*ومشكور على التعقيب ..* 
*و زابط عليك الكلام كأنه   ..*

*الله يعافيك خيو الموهوب .. وتسلم على التعقيب ..*
*خذ أللي يعجبك من الكلام وطنش أللي ما يعجبك   ..*

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## زهرة الندى

موضوع رائع


مشكورة على النقل 



اختك,,,,,,,,,,,,, زهرة الندى

----------


## بنوتة توتة

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (hH) 
*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه .. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له .. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي .. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك .. تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور .. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك .. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك .. لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك .. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات .. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة ..*

*حلوووووو*
*كأنه اني عفر* 
*تسلمين ام العكاريش<<<<أمزح* 

*يعيطيش ربي العافيه يالغلا*

----------


## My tears

*أهلين زهرة الندى .. الشكر لك على التعقيب  ..*


*حياكِ وبياكِ والجنة إن شاء الله مثواكِ  ..*
*وحلوت أيامك يا احلى توته أم قراعين عكروشة  ..*
*إن شاء الله بس زابط عليك مواصفات الحرف  ..*
* وإذا طلع شسمه ضيق نوسعة  بس بفلوس  ..*
*وربي يسلمك من كل سوء ..* 
*والله يعافيك ..* 
*تسلمي والله على التعقيب ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكورررررررررررره واجد لاني اهم شى حصلت حرفي

----------


## نبيل

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف (nN) 

*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي .. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك .. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس .. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية .. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب .. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك .. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها .. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك ..*
*شكرا اختي*
* زهرة الندى*
*موضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايدك*
*مع كل الاحترام*
*اخاكم* 
*نبيل*

----------


## همس الصبا

My tears 
ابدعتي اختي على هذا الطرح 

سلمت اناملك

دمت ودام نبض قلمك

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام  :amuse:

----------


## Dew

*مشكوره على نقل الموضوع الرائع*

----------


## malaak

سلام عليكم... 
 :walla:  100%  
 :signthankspin:  :signthankspin:  :signthankspin:  

 :ongue:  

malaak

----------


## وردة الاحزان

ميررررررررسي عالموضوع الرااااااااااااائع

----------


## ام باسم

*هل بدأ أسمك بحرف : (A)**
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك.
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (B
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك.
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب.
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (c
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية. تفتقد إلي علاقة حميمة وقرب الحبيب وتميل دائماً إلي جعل العلاقات العاطفية تأخد شكل جادي ورسمي.
تنظر إلي حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق.
يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلي أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلي شخص يحبك أو بالأحري يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتي تحقق ذلك. خبير في التحكم في رغاباتك ويمكن ان تعيش سعيداً بدونها


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (d)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة.
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة . فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة .
طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. متحرر في تصرفاتك لكن بوعي. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (e)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه. فأنت تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب. تكره التنافر والتمزق ولذلك فإنك تستمتع بالمناقشات الجادة حين بعد حين لإثارة المواضيع والأمور.
التحدي مهم جداً لك. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (g)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه من الصعب إرضائك تبحث عن الكمال داخل نفسك وداخل حبيبك. تستجيب إلي حبيب يعادلك في الفكر والعقلانية إن لم يكن يفوقك وفي نفس الوقت يعزز من ثقتك بنفسك.
إنك حساس وتعرف كيف تصل إلي ذروة الأحساس والإثارة لأنك بطبعك مدقق وموسوس. نشيط للغاية ولا تحس بالإرهاق ولا بالتعب أبداً . بالنسبة لك واجباتك ومسئولياتك تحتل المكانة الأولي في حياتك فبل أي شئ أخر. ولهذا فقد يكون من الصعب عليك التقرب عاطفياً ممن حولك.

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك .
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك.
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (j)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك.
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك.
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب. :


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k)
يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب
المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف n)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (o)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تميل جداً إلي المشاركة في النشاطات الترفيهية ولكنك كتوم وخجول في إعلان رغباتك. تستطيع أن توجه طاقاتك في صنع الثروة أو صنع المجد. بمقدروك أن تظل عا**اً لفترات من الزمن. تتمتع بالطابع العاطفي والحنون والمشفق ، وترغب أن يتمتع حبيبك بنفس المميزات. بالنسبة لك فأن الحب عمل جادي يتطلب قوة وتنوع وأنت علي إستعداد لتجربة أي شئ أو أي شخص. أحياناً يتغلب علي عواطفك طابع التملك ومن هنا لزم عليك مراجعة عواطفك من حين لآخر


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (p)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك شخص مدرك وشاعر بآداب مجتمعك. لاتجرأ علي التفكير في القيام بتصرف يمكن له أن يؤذي صورتك أو سمعتك. ترغب في شريك حياة يهتم بمظهره ووسيم ولكن يكون ذكي في الوقت نفسه. وعلي نحو كبير من الغرابة فيمكن أن تعتبر حبيبك هو عدوك بفعل مشاجرة كبيرة . تعطي لنفسك الحرية المطلقة في إنهاء العلاقات. لديك إستعداد لخوض التجارب والمغامرات والإبداع في التعامل مع المواقف. إجتماعي جداً وحساس جداً تتمتع بالغزل وإرضاء رغباتك


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (r
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل.
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك.
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء.
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (t)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك مرهف الأحاسيس وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. ريادي بطبعك. تتكشف شخصيتك بالموسيقي والأضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية. خيالي وحالم تصاب بالحب وتشفي منه سريعاً. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فـأنت رومانسي ومثالي ومرهف الأحاسيس. تشعر بمتعة عندما تثار مشاعرك وأحاسيسك . لديك المقدرة علي علي جعل أي علاقة تريدها أنت أن تستمرو أن تلائم ما في أحلامك ومخيلتك . عزيمتك قوية ومصر علي أحلامك وعلي الرغم من أنك لا تستطيع التعبير بشكل جيد عن نفسك إلا أنك مغازل بارع. لديك أسلوبك الخاص في الحياة وفي إدارة الأشياء فلا تحب تغيره. متمسك برأيك بشكل قوي وهذا لايعد بالشئ الجيد دائما حيث أن التغيير يفتح مجال لخلق فرص جديدة. لا تهتم بنصائح الآخرين ولكن يمكن لنصائحهم أن تنقذ حياتك فلا تستهتر بها.




هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف y:
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك. فإن لم تستطع أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل. علاقاتك العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها. سريع الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح والإثارة. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ


والحين كل واحد يقولنا شخصيتة...*

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام..

اختي ..أم باسم.. 

الكلام مطابق 85%  في اختلافات بسيطة.

على العموم يعطيك العافية..

وتسلم يدك .. 

ماننحرم من مشاركاتك.. 

والسلام ..

أختك..

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## عيد

مشكور على الموضوع وهادا اور رد لي في هادا النتدى ومن حسن حظك انا هو في موضوعك

----------


## براءة روح

الحمدلله  :bigsmile:  ينطبق

يسلمو خيتو ع الطرح الرائع ....

ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه على التواصل الرائع ...

لا حرمنا الله من تواجدكِ ....

بأنتظار الجديد من ابداعكِ المتواصل دووماً...

تحيااتي ... براءة روح

----------


## ام باسم

> السلام..
> 
> اختي ..أم باسم.. 
> 
> الكلام مطابق 85% في اختلافات بسيطة.
> 
> على العموم يعطيك العافية..
> 
> وتسلم يدك .. 
> ...



 
اهم شي طلع في تطابق

الف شكرلك على كرم المرور والرد

سلمت اناملك

----------


## ام باسم

> مشكور على الموضوع وهادا اور رد لي في هادا النتدى ومن حسن حظك انا هو في موضوعك



 
ياهلا والله 

اي من حسن حظي 

مشكوووور الف ع المرور

----------


## ام باسم

> الحمدلله  ينطبق 
> يسلمو خيتو ع الطرح الرائع .... 
> ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه على التواصل الرائع ... 
> لا حرمنا الله من تواجدكِ .... 
> بأنتظار الجديد من ابداعكِ المتواصل دووماً... 
> تحيااتي ... براءة روح



ياهلا والله

المهم طلع التطابق ميه الميه

شاكره مرورك الرائع

----------


## دمعة المقهور

مشكورة أختي أم باسم 000 وعساك عالقوة 000
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (B
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك.
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب.
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات.
بجد هدول المحللين النفسيين ماخلو شيء الأ وحللوه 00 بس بالأول والأخير الفضل لله اللي الهمهم العلم لجل ينفعوا به البشرية --
ودمتي أختي 000  :amuse:

----------


## ام باسم

> مشكورة أختي أم باسم 000 وعساك عالقوة 000
> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (B
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك.
> خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب.
> صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات.
> بجد هدول المحللين النفسيين ماخلو شيء الأ وحللوه 00 بس بالأول والأخير الفضل لله اللي الهمهم العلم لجل ينفعوا به البشرية --
> ودمتي أختي 000

----------


## علوية الأصل

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ
اولا مشكوره أختي على الموضوع الجميل 
اما اني يتطابق الكلام معاي 100% 
حتى اني استغربت 
وتسلم ايدش اختي مره ثانيه 
وتحياااتي علوية الأصل

----------


## ام باسم

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ
> اولا مشكوره أختي على الموضوع الجميل 
> اما اني يتطابق الكلام معاي 100% 
> حتى اني استغربت 
> وتسلم ايدش اختي مره ثانيه 
> وتحياااتي علوية الأصل

----------


## **جوان**

خخخخخخخخخخ


تمام والله عجبني  

حسيته  يطابقني 

مشكوره اختي   ام باسم

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (j)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك.
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك.
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب. :

----------


## العنود

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.
اولا مشكووووووره خيتووووووووووو على الموضوع الرائع
وينطبق علي 100%
مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم

ينطبق تقريبا مو كل شيء صحيح

تسلمي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

الكلام منطبق علي ..
تسلمي خيتو ع الطرح
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي..
ضحكوووه

----------


## Princess

مشكووره خيتو 
الكلام ينطبق علي 75% تقريبا
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الحلم

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.


أستنتاج صحيح 100 %



مشكوورة خيتووو على الموضوع

وربي يعطيك العافية ..



\></ لكم جميل التحيات مع عبير الحب و الأحترام \></

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اختي ام باسم 

وعساك على القوة 

وتقريبا طلع لي نفس طباعي مع اختلافات بسيطة 

تحياتي لك اختي 

والله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعك 

ويخليك لبسوم الصغنون 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## القلب_الحنون

*هل بدأ أسمك بحرف : (A)**
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك.
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني*
______________________________
هذا حرفي ولكن ليس كل ماذكر صحيح وانتي ادرى يابنتي الحبيبه(ام باسم)

----------


## malaak

السلام عليكم

صحيح جدا جدا جدا مع ما يتناسب مع أول حرف من اسمي

شكرا لك أم باسم

وبانتظار جديدك "كل يوم"

----------


## مقبرة الأوهام

مشكورة ام باسم  على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## بيسان

هل بدأ أسمك بحرف : (A)*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك.
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني*

*حتى انا مو منطبق* 
*ليش يعني بس حرف Aمو منطبق غرنا حنا* 

*خخخخخخخخخخ*

*مشكووووره خيتووووو*

*والله يعطيك العاااااااااافيه*

----------


## ام باسم

> خخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> تمام والله عجبني 
> 
> حسيته يطابقني 
> 
> مشكوره اختي ام باسم

----------


## ام باسم

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (j)
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك.
> ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك.
> وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب. :

----------


## ام باسم

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.
> اولا مشكووووووره خيتووووووووووو على الموضوع الرائع
> وينطبق علي 100%
> 
> مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود

----------


## ام باسم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ينطبق تقريبا مو كل شيء صحيح
> 
> تسلمي

----------


## ام باسم

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ
> 
> الكلام منطبق علي ..
> تسلمي خيتو ع الطرح
> يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
> بانتظار جديدكِ
> تحياتي..
> ضحكوووه

----------


## ام باسم

> مشكووره خيتو 
> الكلام ينطبق علي 75% تقريبا
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ام باسم

> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.
> 
> 
> أستنتاج صحيح 100 %
> 
> 
> 
> مشكوورة خيتووو على الموضوع
> 
> ...

----------


## ام باسم

> الله يعطيك العافية اختي ام باسم 
> 
> وعساك على القوة 
> 
> وتقريبا طلع لي نفس طباعي مع اختلافات بسيطة 
> 
> تحياتي لك اختي 
> 
> والله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعك 
> ...

----------


## ام باسم

> *هل بدأ أسمك بحرف : (A)*
> *يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.*
> *بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.*
> *وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك.*
> *إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني*
> ______________________________
> هذا حرفي ولكن ليس كل ماذكر صحيح وانتي ادرى يابنتي الحبيبه(ام باسم)

----------


## ام باسم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> صحيح جدا جدا جدا مع ما يتناسب مع أول حرف من اسمي
> 
> شكرا لك أم باسم
> 
> وبانتظار جديدك "كل يوم"

----------


## ام باسم

> مشكورة ام باسم على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ام باسم

> هل بدأ أسمك بحرف : (A)
> *يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.*
> *بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.*
> *وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك.*
> *إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني*
> 
> *حتى انا مو منطبق* 
> *ليش يعني بس حرف Aمو منطبق غرنا حنا* 
> 
> ...

----------


## يوم بيوم

تسلمين الموضوع حلوووووووووووو ومطابق
تسلم هيدا الانامل

----------


## ام باسم

> تسلمين الموضوع حلوووووووووووو ومطابق
> تسلم هيدا الانامل

----------


## نور الولاية

[quote=ام باسم;216241]
*هل بدأ أسمك بحرف : (A)*
*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.*
*بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.*
*وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك.*
*إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.*

 
*اشكركِ يا ام باسم ع الطرح المميز* 
*تسلمي والله* 
*دمتِ لنا الف خير يارب*

----------


## Anime Angel

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ
مشكورة اختي على الموضوع ويعطيك الف الف عافية

----------


## ام باسم

[quote=ألم الفراق;219469]



> *هل بدأ أسمك بحرف : (A)*
> *يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.*
> *بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.*
> *وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك.*
> *إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.*
> 
> 
> *اشكركِ يا ام باسم ع الطرح المميز* 
> *تسلمي والله* 
> *دمتِ لنا الف خير يارب*

----------


## ام باسم

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ
> مشكورة اختي على الموضوع ويعطيك الف الف عافية

----------


## صعب انساك

مرحبا اختي الفاضلة ام باسم00بصراحة 100% الكلام صحيح واتمنى لك الموفقية مع السلامة

----------


## اسير الهوى

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف y:
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك. فإن لم تستطع أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل. علاقاتك العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها. سريع الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح والإثارة. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك..

يمكن 90%...شكرا على الموضوع الشيق..
ياسر

----------


## ام باسم

> مرحبا اختي الفاضلة ام باسم00بصراحة 100% الكلام صحيح واتمنى لك الموفقية مع السلامة



الف شكر على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## ام باسم

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف y:
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك. فإن لم تستطع أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل. علاقاتك العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها. سريع الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح والإثارة. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك..
> 
> يمكن 90%...شكرا على الموضوع الشيق..
> ياسر



الف شكر على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## بسمة انتظار

(f)
مشكووووووووووووووووووووورة حبيبتي أم بسوم على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## بنوتة توتة

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك .
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك.
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة.


*كلام سليم 100%*
*ينطبق عليي*
*يسلموووو*

----------


## w_alwaheed

*يسلموا خيو* 


*ام باسم على الموضوع الحلو* 


*بس مالقيت حرفي* 


*تحياتي W_alwaheed*

----------


## نبيل

*م*
*مشكورة اختي الكريمة*


*نبيل*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

(m)
مشكورة  الله يعطيك العافية
بس الكلام موصحيح 100%
تحياتي بنتضار كل جديد منك
سلام

----------


## ام باسم

شكرآآآآآ لكماخواني واخواتي على كرم المرور

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

  الكلام ينطبق عليي ولا فيه شك 
  تسلمي خيه ع الموضوع

 الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## حنين الأمل

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره اختي ام باسم
انا حرفي ايتش
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك .
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك.
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة.
وهذه انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بكل فخر واعتزاز

----------


## حور الجنان

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك .
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك.
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة.

تسلمي ام بسوووووم بس مو كل الكلام ينطبق علي.

----------


## جوزائية

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)*
*يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ*


مشكورة ام محمد على الموضوع الحلو يعطيك الف عافية :toung:

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (B
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك.
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب.
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات.

مشكورة ام بسوووم والكلاك ميه ميه
ربي يعطيك العافيه
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ


مشكووووووووره خيتووووووووووووووووو

----------


## hope

مشكوورة على الموضوع
حتى اني ينطبق علي حرفي
تسلمي
تحياتي
حووووور

----------


## مامرتاح

والله أنا حرفي T وينطبق علي تقريبا

----------


## الكرزه

[quote=علوية الأصل;216310]هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ
اولا مشكوره أختي على الموضوع الجميل 
اما اني يتطابق الكلام معاي 100% 
حتى اني استغربت 
وتسلم ايدش اختي مره ثانيه 
****الكرزه****

----------


## w_alwaheed

*مشكوره على الموضوع الحلووووووو*


*بس لللاسف ماشفت حرفي*

----------


## المومياءة

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.



مشكووووووووووور ة اختي على الطرح الرائع
تسلمي غاليتي
دائما تتحفينا بما هو مميز

----------


## أمل مقتول

ينطبق علي   مو كل شي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## حامي الشريعة

الموضوع حلو يا أم باسم بس حبيت أقول أنا حرفي حرف الـ A ولا كل الي فيه يتطابق معي 
والموضوع في النهاية روعة تسلمي أختي 
حطيت لون التعليق رومنسي بعد ههههههههه   بس أنا مو رومنسي  خخخخخخخخ

----------


## ازهار

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع
ينطبق على مع اختلاف بسيط
الله يعطيك العافيه----

----------


## ام باسم

مشكورين على كرم التواجد والرد

----------


## سمراء

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل.
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك.
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء.
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير

ينطبق في اشياء وايد
مشكورة اختي ام باسم على الموضوع
وربي لا يحرمنا من جديدج
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## همسات وله

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (r
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً

الله يعطيك العافيه خيتي ام باسم 
وعساك عالقوة دوم 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## ام باسم

[IMG]http://img488.**************/img488/9454/15uc1.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ومضة امل

تشكري اختي ام باسم على الموضوع الرائع 
الكلام صحيح بس مو مئة بالمئة لاني ما احب اشوف المشاهد الرومنسيه ولا الافلام الرومنسيه 
بس الباقي كله صح
يعني نعطيه 95%
تسلمي اختي لا عدمناك

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلمي اختي ام باسم
الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه
تحياتي اليك بتوفيق
طيبه الروح

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوووره خيتوووو
وتسلم يداكي 
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً((ما ينطبق علي)) تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ



مشكورة اختي ام بااسم

الله يعطيج العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## آهات عاشقه

دورت حرفي ودورته بس مالقيته 


مو موجود 


لكن على العموم تسلمي يالغاليه على الموضوع 


الله يعطيش الف عافيه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## صمت الجروح

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف n)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك



يسلمووووووووووو

بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح .....

----------


## القلب المرح

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب
المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة.

شكرا لك اختي ع الطرح
بس الكلام مو كله ينطبق فانا اعتبر نفسي بعيد عن الرومنسيه والله العالم مايصح ذلك الا لما نحب ونعيش الحياة الزوجيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## جــــــود

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.

يسلموووووووو

مشكووووووره خيتووووووووووو

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.

يسلموا وبصراحه احسه 100%مضبوط

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووووو أختـــــــي أم باســــــم لا عدمنا جديدكـ*

*تقبليــــــــــ مروري وتحيـــــــــــــااتيـــــ*

----------


## دموع طفلة

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف n)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك
مشكووووووووووووورة أم باسمـ ع الطرح الرووووووعة
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافية

----------


## عاشقة السلام

يسلموو خيه على الطرح


ينطبق علي 100%

----------


## زهرة القلوب

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

مشكوره خيتوو
الله يعطيش العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل.
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك.
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء.
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير

والله خوش كلااااااااااااام عجبني ..
يسلموووووووووووا يالغلا ام باسم على الطرح

----------


## احلى ليل

مااااااااااااااااااني
 حرفي محذوف من القائمة
إهيء أهيء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

كلام مطابق ,,,

مشكورة ام باسم ,,

----------


## حبي حيدري

أختي الغالية بيسان لقد سعدت جدا بهذا الموضوع الممتع حقا وعرفت من حرفي(s)معلومات حلوة وفيها كثير صحيح بس ماقلتي لي وش حرفك

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (w) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك فخور جداً بنفسك ، حكيم في قراراتك إلا أنك لا تتقبل كلمة ( لا ) عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. دعمك النفسي نابع من داخلك فلذاتك أهمية كبري لدفعك إلي الأمام. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي والمثالي ، بالرغم من حكمتك إلا أنك لاتستطيع أن تري المحبوب والمحبوب فقط علي طبيعته لكن مع باقي الأشخاص فبإمكانك أن تري حقيقتهم. عندما تحب فأنت تتعلق بشدة بمحبوبك وتنخرط كلياً في الحب. لا تبخل علي محبوبك بشئ ابداً فمن وجه نظرك أن لا شئ غالي علي حبيبك. تجيد ألعيب الحب و مفاجئاته. 

يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووو على الموضوع واللــــــــــــــــــــه ررررروعة

----------


## صمته جرحني

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.

تحيلتي

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

مشكوره اختي بيسان على الموضوع المميز 
 (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

----------


## كـــ1دي

(z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (a) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.

----------


## HEBARA

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة


شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده وعلى فكره اغلبه بينطبق عليا 
THANK YOU

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ
**
**طلع شي حلووو..*
*تسلميييين خيتو ع الطرح..*
*الله يعطيج العافيهـ ..*
*تحيااااتي..*

----------


## همسات وله

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (r) 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً.



 


[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/360-wonderful.gif[/IMG]

----------

